# Professions/Jobs that help in getting US Visa/Residency



## a-l-e.x (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm an 17 year old Australian High School Student completing my final year at school currently. Next year I will move onto University. I need to complete my university applications very soon, so I am urgently seeking help..

I have dreamed since I was young to live and work in the USA. I am so determined that I am prepared to alter my career/study choices to give me a better chance of getting in. I have heard of skilled worker visas and higher chances of getting into the country with professions requiring workers..

My question is, What kinds of jobs/professions would you recommend me to study at University that would help me to obtain a visa to work/live in the US and eventually gain permanent residency?

I am currently looking into studying in the area of Design. I was thinking Industrial Design, Architecture or maybe Urban Design/Planning. I am open to all suggestions, as I said my upmost priority is to move to the USA. Any ideas of careers in the design field or any field that would help me to get into the USA?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## sparkles21 (Mar 29, 2011)

The only thing I keep seeing is graduate doctors and paediatricians being needed in the backwoods of the states. 

Years ago a highly skilled family member of mine, who used to work for an massive architectural company was sent to work in NY for one year, but that was the longest that he was able to stay.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's no guarantee - and things change all the time in America - but when it comes to skilled professional visas, the subject that work best are hard sciences: physics, chemistry, bio-engineering, biology, etc. It helps to be at the top of your field and to have graduate degrees (masters, PhD).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Working in a profession you have no passion or maybe talent for just to hope to make a move to the US seems a bit out. Talk to your counselors. Work on something you love. Something you will be good at because it is a passion. There are no guarantees for jobs or visas but your life will go on. Take it one step at a time with a goal in mind.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

a-l-e.x said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm an 17 year old Australian High School Student completing my final year at school currently. Next year I will move onto University. I need to complete my university applications very soon, so I am urgently seeking help..
> 
> ...



You're at the perfect age to get started. My personal observation is anything that has to do with research in the health field. The US also has a fondness for the "STEM" occupations, meaning "Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics".

But to help you do your own research, here's a link with statistics from the US department of labor. Study them, if you wish. Keep in mind that what's true for one State may not be so for the other.

Occupational Employment Statistics Home Page


----------

